# Newsletter



## Benedikt (30. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich muss für meine Firma einen Newsletter schreiben. Er funktioniert auch soweit. Er soll für jeden Empfänger personalisiert sein, also anzeigen, wer zuletzt auf seiner Seite war usw. Es soll aber keine Datei mitgeschickt werden, sondern alles von der Email aus vom Server geladen werden. Habe aber im Moment keine Idee wie ich das realisieren kann. Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen?

Vielen Dank!

Gruß!


----------



## The_S (30. Okt 2007)

Eine dynamische EMail, die eine Verbindung zum Server aufbaut und dort Daten abruft :shock: !? Oder wie hab ich dein Vorhaben zu verstehen?


----------



## Benedikt (30. Okt 2007)

ok es hat sich jetzt doch geändert. also ich muss eine email erzeugen und dynamische daten zu statischen werden lassen um die email zu verschicken. also vom dynamischen jsp in statischen html-inhalt. und dann jeweils die email verschicken

gruß


----------



## stevieboy (30. Okt 2007)

Dann hast Du ja Deine Frage selbst beantwortet, oder?

Du liest die notwendigen Daten aus und generierst daraus einen Text in dem Du an den notwendigen Stellen eine Variable ausgibst.

Wahlweise kannst Du darüber nachdenken HTML zu verwenden, um den Newsletter "aufzuhübschen", aber bitte auch eine Nur-Text-Version bzw. einen Web-Link für den Browser bereitzustellen, um auch Nicht-HTML-fähige-oder-willige Mailprogramme nicht auszuschließen.


----------



## Benedikt (30. Okt 2007)

ok danke


----------

